# Tear Duct Vision with white tear ducts...



## TropicalZephyr (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, I'm planning on making a partial of the White Rabbit, from Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, and I'm a bit unsure as to what I should do for the eyes. I'm using the balaclava technique for the head, BTW.
I want to have semi-realistic, 3D follow-me eyes, the type with the plastic domes over them and such. From my understanding, if you wanted such eyes on your head, you'd use a black sheer fabric or mesh for the tear ducts that the wearer would see out of. However, since the rabbit is get white/albino, any tear ducts would be white. I'm concerned that if I used a white fabric/mesh for the tear ducts, you'd be able to see through them and see the wearer.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I'd get around this problem?


----------



## Nargle (Dec 13, 2009)

Maybe you should go to the fabric store and look through several different fabrics of the correct color, and see which one has the be visibility?


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 13, 2009)

Just because the mesh is white doesn't mean your eyes will be visible. Heck, even some suits without any mesh at all covering the tear ducts you can't see the wearers eyes. I will warn you though, heads with only the tear ducts for visibility are EXTREMELY difficult to wear and use properly.


----------

